# Can a tailor convert pleated pants to flat front?



## esk8mw (May 18, 2008)

I have my eye on a nice suit...except the pants are pleated. Is this alteration feasible?


----------



## AdamInSF (May 14, 2008)

It should be possible - I had the pleats removed from the pants of a suit I purchased recently. IIRC it was ~$50 to do this


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

If nothing else he can sew up the pleats, turning them into darts.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

esk8mw said:


> I have my eye on a nice suit...except the pants are pleated. Is this alteration feasible?


From my understanding it is difficult to make this alteration in a cost-effective and eye-appealing manner. I am not a tailoring expert, but I would recommend you ignore this suit and try to find one with the flat front pants you seek.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

I have done it for clients and it comes out fine, but it is a costly alteration and what I consider a "high risk" alteration - if you don't have someone good, it could be a disaster! Look for a new suit with plain front


----------



## esk8mw (May 18, 2008)

Full disclosure - I also have several suits that I already own with pleats, so I was curious what it would cost to convert them. Seems that it's not worth it...


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

esk8mw said:


> Full disclosure - I also have several suits that I already own with pleats, so I was curious what it would cost to convert them. Seems that it's not worth it...


Depends on your tailor - this is a broad range but probably between $35 - $75 per pair...if you work with a clothier, they will probably extend their wholesale discount - retail is probably between $65 and $75...per pair (this is my experience...some other people may have different price points)


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I've had this done twice and it came out great. One would never know that the pants once had pleats. My guy charges $85 to do this. He told me a while back that he actually does this quite often as many of his customers dislike pleats but have trouble finding suits with flat front pants. I have the same problem.

Cruiser


----------



## esk8mw (May 18, 2008)

Does it affect the calculation if the pants had already been taken in an inch or 2? Stupid 8" drop...


----------



## charlie2 (Oct 16, 2007)

is it just me, or do pleat front pants typically have a longer rise than plain front? If you convert from pleat to plain, you may want to consider shortening the rise.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

charlie2 said:


> is it just me, or do pleat front pants typically have a longer rise than plain front? If you convert from pleat to plain, you may want to consider shortening the rise.


The rise of the pants is only about 1/4" different between plain and pleated...the reason it seems like more is because the knee measurement can vary around 1"...which affects the peg of the pant (at least that is the way it is done on MTM)


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Brooks Brothers charges $50 for this alteration which is routine for a capable tailor.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

esk8mw said:


> I have my eye on a nice suit...except the pants are pleated. Is this alteration feasible?


yes this can be done. it is one of the more costly alterations. 
to see how it is done go to search ask for "removing trouser pleats" scroll down to that title.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*"Can a tailor convert pleated pants to flat front? "*

Gosh, I hope not!


----------



## Fairlane (Jun 18, 2008)

esk8mw said:


> Does it affect the calculation if the pants had already been taken in an inch or 2? Stupid 8" drop...


9" drop for me. That's why I usually buy suit separates, but if it's a suit you really like it might be worth it to pay for the alterations if flat fronts aren't available. I prefer flats over pleats as well, but I do own plenty of pleated.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

Pleats can be removed. It is costly because you must remake the pockets or recut the front, depending on what type of pockets the trousers have. What determines the cost of any alteration is how long it will take to complete the alteration. Removing the pleats can't be done quickly.
Paul Winston
Chipp 2/ Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com/blog/


----------

